# Intel Broadwell (HDMI/DP 8ch) no sound



## jeffelkins (Jul 1, 2022)

I guess this is a common problem, but I have no sound via HDMI. Below is my system as currently configured. I'm stuck at this point ...

```
FreeBSD bsd 13.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE releng/13.1-n250148-fc952ac2212 GENERIC amd64
```
Mixer pcm is currently set to 100:100

```
cat /etc/rc.conf
hostname="bsd"
wlans_iwm0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA DHCP"
create_args_wlan0="country US regdomain FCC"
sshd_enable="YES"
moused_enable="YES"
ntpdate_enable="YES"
ntpd_enable="YES"
# Set dumpdev to "AUTO" to enable crash dumps, "NO" to disable
dumpdev="AUTO"
dbus_enable="YES"
hald_enable="YES"
kld_list="i915kms"
nfs_client_enable="YES"
sddm_enable="YES"
linux_enable="YES"

cat /etc/sysctl.conf
hw.snd.default_unit=3

cat /boot/loader.conf
kern.vty=vt
compat.linuxkpi.i915_disable_power_well="0"

dmesg | grep pcm
pcm0: <Intel Broadwell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC283 (Left Analog)> at nid 33 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm0: <Intel Broadwell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC283 (Left Analog)> at nid 33 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm0: <Intel Broadwell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC283 (Left Analog)> at nid 33 and 25 on hdaa1
pcm0: <Intel Broadwell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> at nid 3 on hdaa0
pcm1: <Realtek ALC283 (Left Analog)> at nid 33 and 25 on hdaa1

cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Intel Broadwell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <Realtek ALC283 (Left Analog)> (play/rec) default
No devices installed from userspace.
```


----------



## T-Daemon (Jul 2, 2022)

jeffelkins said:


> cat /etc/sysctl.conf
> hw.snd.default_unit=3


The default sound unit is set to "3", the Intel Broadwell audio device is pcm0, set to  "0" to make it default.


jeffelkins said:


> cat /dev/sndstat
> Installed devices:
> *pcm0: <Intel Broadwell (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)*
> pcm1: <Realtek ALC283 (Left Analog)> (play/rec) default


To take effect immediately, without rebooting the system, execute the sysctl(8) command.


----------



## jeffelkins (Jul 3, 2022)

Thanks for the reply. Unfortunately, after making the change, still no sound. Just as a sanity check, I booted to a console to remove KDE/Xfce from the equation: still no sound.  Testing with a live linux usb stick: HDMI sound worked w/o issue.


----------



## Crivens (Jul 3, 2022)

Maybe you have some success with audio/oss. But that requires building a kernel on your own, without the audio drivers.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 3, 2022)

Presumably, the video driver doesn't negotiate whatever HDMI connection parameters it was supposed to negotiate, so alternative oss implementation is not going to help. As for the expectations, _yes, it's completely normal for the sound to be broken with drm-kmod_. File a bug at https://github.com/freebsd/drm-kmod (for the peace of mind), then forget about it.


----------



## jeffelkins (Jul 3, 2022)

Thanks for the replies.  

_>>yes, it's completely normal for the sound to be broken with drm-kmod_

Is drm-kmod under active development?   Or is this a forever situation?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 4, 2022)

jeffelkins said:


> Is drm-kmod under active development?


It's continuously updated and fixed.


----------



## jeffelkins (Jul 4, 2022)

Thanks again. Bug report filed.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 5, 2022)

jeffelkins said:


> Or is this a forever situation?


Let's say it's a bit of a blind spot.


----------



## steps (Jul 5, 2022)

It is not broken for everyone. My Thinkpad x1 carbon 6th gen with FreeBSD 13.1-RELEASE and graphics/drm-kmod outputs sound through HDMI just fine.


----------



## shkhln (Jul 6, 2022)

"not broken for everyone" = less motivation to fix it  One downside of volunteer driven development is that volunteers only test the hardware they own, which is frankly not enough to prevent regressions to the essential functionality, never mind anything else.


----------



## bapt@ (Jul 28, 2022)

shkhln said:


> As for the expectations, _yes, it's completely normal for the sound to be broken with drm-kmod_. File a bug at https://github.com/freebsd/drm-kmod (for the peace of mind), then forget about it.


This is a completely false affirmation! and this is actually insulting for the people behind drm-kmod! please stop spreading false informations


----------



## shkhln (Jul 29, 2022)

Hehe. And that is a polite version of what I'm thinking.


----------



## eternal_noob (Jul 29, 2022)

jeffelkins said:


> I guess this is a common problem, but I have no sound via HDMI


Me neither. I use aarch64 on a Raspberry Pi 400 and the problem may not be related but this is one of the reasons i still need to use Linux as my main OS!


----------

